# Report: Ricky Rubio To Sign Six-Year Deal With Barcelona



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It's the news we've been waiting for ever since that floppy-haired kid to the right put on a black Timberwolves' hat: Ricky Rubio, Minnesota's fifth pick in this year's NBA Draft, has finally agreed to terms on a contract with — oh, you have got to be kidding me! — Regal Barcelona? What?
> 
> Real GM translates Marca.com's report:
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Report-Ricky-Rubio-to-sign-six-year-deal-with-B?urn=nba,185225


----------

